# Comment désinstaller cette horreur ?



## Gtagamer06 (30 Avril 2012)

Bonjour, j'ai installé le thème Amora 
( http://www.macg.co/news/voir/195432/le- 
theme-amora-enfin-disponible-pour-snow-leopard ) sans voir qu'il n'était pas compatible avec Lion et je me retrouve avec une interface dégueulasse sans savoir comment le désinstaller, je l'ai l'installé par un installer. Et bien sûr, aucun outil de désinstallation fourni... Je suppose que c'est dans le dossier Bibliothèque mais je ne le trouve pas. 

Si vous pouviez m'aider, ça m'arrangerait, je cherche depuis des heures et je ne trouve rien... 

Merci d'avance 

PS : http://www.noelshack.com/2012-18-1335809675-Sanstitre.png


----------



## Breizh44 (30 Avril 2012)

dans système/bibliotheque/coreservice?


----------



## Gtagamer06 (1 Mai 2012)

J'ai regardé il y a rien qui ressemble à un dossier de thème... J'ai demandé sur un autre forum et on m'a dit que je devais chercher les destinations des images qui ont été modifiées une par une et les remplacer par celles d'origine, j'en ai pour la journée quoi...


----------



## Powerdom (2 Mai 2012)

Je vois que sur le site du créateur, il y a un désinstalleur.


----------



## Gtagamer06 (14 Mai 2012)

Justement le désinstallateur ne fonctionne pas


----------

